# Brushing in the opposite direction



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Disclaimer: I am a complete grooming noob, so excuse my ignorance.

I go over my girls with a rubber curry brush about once a week, just to get the loose fur out. Usually, I just brush them over in the same direction. Recently though, I brushed once in the opposite direction and was amazed at how much more loose fur came out when I did that. 

However, I've also read somewhere that brushing in the opposite direction to the fur can cause the dog discomfort. Is this true? Should I keep brushing in the same direction, or should I also go over them once in the opposite direction to get out as much loose fur as I can? My dogs will tolerate it.

I know this is probably a really basic question, but like I said, I know absolutely nothing about the art of grooming...


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

My rough collie is brushed in the opposite direction. So far I've never heard any complaints.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I always brushed our sheltie in the opposite direction. Never had a problem.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

After I bathe Donatello, I've blow dried his fur a few times, brushing with and against his fur; He's not once, whimpered, yelped, snapped, or even acted in the least that it bothered him. When I pet on him and stroke him before bed, I stroke with and against the fur then and he winds up closing his eyes to sleep. lol!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can certainly brush in the opposite direction, sideways, circular, etc with a rubber curry on a short coated dog like yours, and that is the best way to get the most coat out during your brushing sessions. You can brush against the grain on any dog, it does not cause any pain, or discomfort. Just make your last passes with the brush in the direction the coat lays, to keep it smooth and unruffled.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Time to go make my dogs bald now...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Thanks everyone! Time to go make my dogs bald now...


LMAO! You cracked me up!


----------

